# Keep getting logged out



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

And everytime I reopen the forum I have to log in. Usually it remembers me.

What have I changed. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Matt, it's to do with the address (there is a thread somewhere on here about it).
Sometimes you'll get reply notifications with "ttforum" while at other times it'll be "********". One of them will recognise you while the other one does not.
Oh, and it happens to me a lot as well atm :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Hark said:


> And everytime I reopen the forum I have to log in. Usually it remembers me.
> 
> What have I changed. :?


Your car :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This darn business of getting logged out is a real nuissance atm; it happens to me allmost every single time right now :x


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

It also happens to me as well, it never happend until the tt site was changed


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Which was last summer :?


----------

